# 05 Maxima side view parts



## stansharp (Sep 2, 2012)

I recently had some neighborhood punks knock the side view mirror off my car.
(jealousy? lol) The actual mirror is fine but the black plastic mounting bracket that holds the mirror is shattered.
I removed it and went to the Stealership to purchase the part and they tell me that I have to buy the whole mirror!!! $$450.00. 
The part that I require is easily removed from the mirror and I can't see why the whole assembly would have to be purchased.
Does anyone here know whether or not the OEM part may be available elsewhere? I am seeing many Aftermarket components but I am not sure that they will be compatible with my mirror. Mine is heated, electric and folds in remotely.
Perhaps someone has one they would be willing to sell.

Thanks in Advance.

Stan Sharp


----------

